# New Year's Eve Raw Discussion: YEAR 2012 - IT WAS THE DRIZZLING SHITS



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

wwe.com said:


> This Monday’s Raw will air on New Year’s Eve and what’s New Year’s Eve without a toast?
> 
> In recognition of the beginning of 2013, Dolph Ziggler and AJ Lee have announced plans for a special toast on Raw and they’ve invited the whole WWE Universe to join them. There’s also a guest of honor on the controversial couple’s list — John Cena.
> 
> What will Dolph and AJ have to say during their toast? And will the Cenation leader accept their invitation? Join the dubious pair and the former WWE Champion on Monday at 8/7 CT on USA and help ring in the new year.​


*Five-Point Preview:* http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-12-31/five-point-preview-26080661

Last Raw of 2012. For those watching Raw tonight enjoy and HAPPY NEW YEAR! :


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I really wish AJ would just fuck off


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

OH I WONDER WHAT WILL HAPPEN LOLOLOLOL


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I think the only thing interesting is to see if this NYE show can reach below 2.0


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I'm just hoping this RAW doesn't end in shit.

:westbrook2


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I would like to see the show have a non-shitty ending for once

:cena2


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



Green Light said:


> I really wish AJ would just fuck off


The perfect start to a Raw thread.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I heard it was a shitty show.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

If people don't wanna know spoilers for this show.....DON'T go on WWE.COM.

Yet again, WWE.com ruins their show on their website. Do they honestly think that a big percentage of the people who watch WWE, actually read spoilers before watching a show? If anything, telling people the result, will just make them not want to watch the show since they know what happens already.

That'd be like watching a sports game. If you know your team already lost(and the score they lost by), would you really bother to watch the game?

Even if they did lose(or win), as long as I don't know that, I'm still watching the game.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I'll be here after I watch the fireworks, hopefully on time.

Really don't see much happening today, didn't read the spoilers, but yeah. Hope I'm not the only RAW Discussion Thread constants watching tonight, some frequent users in this thread is at least 50% of what makes RAW worth to watch. 

*I'm talking about you, LC, Amber, Green Light, Liner', etc; Don't disappoint me.*​


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

without spoiling anything, do any stroylines move forward; or is this just a filler/entertainment episode?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I read the spoilers the other day, so I don't think I'll be watching tonight. Next week is the Notre Dame title game too.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I'll be watching, first time in a couple of weeks.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

HAPPY NEW YEAR!! 


I wish all the best to all of u!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

They should've just made a Viewer's Choice special like in 2001. Nobody will be watching Raw tonight.


----------



## MarkyMark88 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

They should have just done a "best moments odd 2012" recap show. With maybe an empty arena match booked for some maim eventers.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I will be watching because I never read spoilers (even though turds and the dirtsheets already fuckin spoiled a match!) Not expecting much out of it.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Happy New Year from Edinburgh


----------



## Eliminated (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Ill be watching


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Just realized raw is tonight.. oh my

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

It's probably going to be a garbage show. Whatever though. Next week should be pretty good with The Rock and the TLC match on it. 

At least we're going to start getting more quality shows pretty soon. WWE will be competent and give us consistently good Raws soon, right?....Wait, don't answer that.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

In fact, I'll probably just watch the first hour before going out. 

Happy New Year WF, from Montreal Canada!


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Will be watching it just like I always do each and every week (Y)


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

First post ever here, so hello to all. Watching this live for no real good reason (I normally DVR so I can skip commercials) and managed to avoid spoilers. Here's hoping this isn't an awful show like last week!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Gonna eat my dinner and enjoy this *live* raw


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Damn this thread is dead, 3 pages?

Blasted new year celebration and timezones.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

This thread is going to be empty.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

My God, Miz is irritating.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

I am expecting a lot of editing on the crowd..


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

:cena4 SANTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

All championships must be defended... except the most important one. Seems like a dumb premise when Punk can't defend the WWE title.


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Miz and Cena cozying up just doesnt seem right...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Miz's facial reactions to Sandow crack me up.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

"....I kill you!"


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Time to make a tag match, PLAYAS!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

DON'T INSULT THE STACHE CENA!!!!


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Cena with the cheap pops and sounding like an idiot


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

So Cena sucks up to the DC crowd by name dropping Black Jesus? Fuck you. 

BTW, Sandow is fantastic.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Creepy, Cena..


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Damien Sandow is awesome.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Not feeling Cody's mic work here.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Dat The Hollow Men quote by Sandow. :mark:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



TripleG said:


> So Cena sucks up to the DC crowd by name dropping Black Jesus? Fuck you.
> 
> BTW, Sandow is fantastic.


"Great form! Great form! I do concur!"


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

What were the crowd chanting just now


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Cena and The Miz teaming up. Really weird.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

RG 3.


----------



## Sabu0230 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

it sounded like they was chanting RVD lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Is it just me or does Miz look a little bigger?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Will start watching this at 2.30am so i fast forward all of the boring bits. My patrick bateman gif's will be here later on :bateman


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

This better not be an indication that we're getting another "heels lose every match" crap show just because it's a holiday...


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Cody vs. His Mustache at the Rumble, book it Vince.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

TBH I've been happy the last month or so with RAW. I've stopped caring what most of the IWC on this website have said about RAW and have watched it with my own expectations and views, and it has been great.

Some of you simply want loose women, boobs, blood & gore and foul language. To me, it simply looks like many of you are men who haven't grown up and have kept a pretty closed-minded viewpoint stuck in the latter half of the attitude era and refuse to look beyond it, either prior or since.

All I have to say, is that you can think what you want, but something has kept you watching, you haven't stopped and you haven't tuned you. You've been hooked in some way, and despite all your childish bitching, you have kept watching.

You're all entitled to your own opinions, but websites like this have provided a small section of the world where like-minded people can find each other and then get sucked into a delusion that they form some sort of significant block of consumers whose opinions should be used in every angle and every business decision.

While I'm not happy with some things in wrestling, it has been a decent product and they seem to have been trying to make some improvements. They've hooked me and many others despite their bad decisions in booking and writing.

It isn't as bad as you think it is. If you ever expect Hollywood-esque writing skill, you're watching the wrong show. Wrestling has always had somewhat amateur writing and acting. That doesn't mean there aren't problems, there are definitely problems, but don't expect a blockbuster performance and don't expect Emmy worthy acting and writing.

You all can have your opinions, but take a reality check pill and realize you don't form a majority and that you can't get your way 100% of the time. They've catered to a lot of the IWC, and that is amazing, but they aren't going to do everything you want because they also have the kiddies and others to cater to.

Just keep in mind that you may not always get your way and just because you don't doesn't automatically make the whole thing a crap product.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



LuN™ said:


> Is it just me or does Miz look a little bigger?


I noticed that too.


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



TheKaiser said:


> They've hooked me and many others despite their bad decisions in booking and writing.


The ratings suggest other wise.

and sandow just looking like a boss on the mic between the 4 of them there.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



PhantomLordBWH said:


> This better not be an indication that we're getting another "heels lose every match" crap show just because it's a holiday...


usually I would agree with you but this is a "Champions night"..However I don't see any championships changing hands on a taped show so at least Punk and Cesaro will win..

But yeah--get used to 3 hours of meaningless matches..


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



Alex said:


> Cody vs. His Mustache at the Rumble, book it Vince.


That Stache will turn heel.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Miz and Cena are former Tag Team Champions :cena2 :miz

Oh the history and prestige.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I said it in the spoilers and I'll say it here. 

So this is basically Open Fight Night, WWE style?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm sorry, but Miz is honestly not working well as a face IMO.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Jesus. Fire them both.


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



TripleG said:


> I said it in the spoilers and I'll say it here.
> 
> So this is basically Open Fight Night, WWE style?


Except no calling out of Brooke hogan thank god.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Surprised that neither of the two commentators nor Miz and Cena brought up the fact that they were formerly Tag Team Champions.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

TheKaiser said:


> TBH I've been happy the last month or so with RAW. I've stopped caring what most of the IWC on this website have said about RAW and have watched it with my own expectations and views, and it has been great.
> 
> Some of you simply want loose women, boobs, blood & gore and foul language. To me, it simply looks like many of you are men who haven't grown up and have kept a pretty closed-minded viewpoint stuck in the latter half of the attitude era and refuse to look beyond it, either prior or since.
> 
> ...


Agreed 100%


I don't care if nothing significant happens on tonight's Raw, I'm just looking forward to things in 2013.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Cena wears purple. IWC hates it. 
Damien Sandow wears purple. IWC loves it. 

These are facts.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

So weird seeing Miz and Cena all buddy buddy.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

And Cena shrugs off the Disaster Kick in about 4 seconds to give an AA. Nice.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I missed the first 20 minutes because I was watching something on Netflix. Why was this match made?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

So of course that happened.


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



Asenath said:


> I missed the first 20 minutes because I was watching something on Netflix. Why was this match made?


Sandow and rhodes interfered in a Miz/Cena Miz Tv segment.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

So, does that victory put Miz/Cena in line for a WWE Tag Title shot?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Did Cena NOT just receive a disaster kick from Cody? He was up instantly to destroy Sandow..


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Oh good... Super Cena. *sigh*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Ziggs! :mark


Edit: Oh god, Sheamus/Ziggler... AGAIN!?

Fucking hell fpalm


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



AntUK said:


> Sandow and rhodes interfered in a Miz/Cena Miz Tv segment.


Well. Huh.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



Asenath said:


> I missed the first 20 minutes because I was watching something on Netflix. Why was this match made?


Because fuck logic


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

More awful backstage segments with Vickie. Oh yay yay.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Sheamus vs. Ziggler for the 23429842942479247th time.


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



TheAbsentOne said:


> Did Cena NOT just receive a disaster kick from Cody? He was up instantly to destroy Sandow..


Cena ..sell?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Cody is in danger of his moustache getting so over he'll never be able to shave it.


----------



## CenaSux84 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

LOL @ PEOPLE WATCHING RAW ON NYE!!! LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOL. Go out and party.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Dolph Ziggler's wardrobe must be from a warehouse full of early 80's beachwear.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

AJ Lee will kiss Santino in 2013


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

AntUK said:


> Cena ..sell?


I should know better..


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Best part of Raw so far has been all those southeastern conference winner banners that the Caps have up at the phonebooth.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



AntUK said:


> Cena ..sell?


Dat merchandise. :vince3


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



AntUK said:


> The ratings suggest other wise.
> 
> and sandow just looking like a boss on the mic between the 4 of them there.


Ratings go down even if people are watching. Ratings only reflect how many people are watching. I never said that there are a lot of people who watch it and it has them hooked. I said there are many others who are hooked.

I want a much better product, but that doesn't mean showing breasts and asses or live sex shows or increasing the blood and gore in the show. This isn't porn and it shouldn't be. I stopped watching wrestling when it got so racy and I'll tune out again if it ever returned to that.

I have to agree with Vince Russo and that people who cry about who has the title (like giving it to David Arquette) misunderstand the industry. The belt actually means jack except often shows how hard a particular wrestler may have worked to get where he is (like Punk).

People today are also so deadened to the product and so easily bored compared to the past.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

20th Anniversary of RAW should be very good


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I swear, that 20th Anniversary better have Austin.


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Here's hoping the 20th anniversary Raw is as awesome as Raw 1000 was.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Cena and DAT no selling.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Why does Vickie suddenly care about what is fair?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Khali scoring DEM CHICKS :datass


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



That's irrelevant said:


> I swear, that 20th Anniversary better have Austin.


It pretty much has to...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

:lmao Heyman


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

WTF are they listening to in there


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Paul & Vickie. I'm starting to 'ship it.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

LOL at Heyman trying to sneak in a kiss.

Cesaro!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Aksana is the best part of this broadcast so far.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

LOL Titus :lmao

"Want some cheetos?"


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Man, Cesaro can't even get a cheap location pop.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I can only imagine the smell of Paul Heyman and Vicky Guerrero mixed together... Like a fish market that closed abruptly 2 years ago.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

lol Champion of the Pentagon?


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Cesaro!!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Crimson 3:16&#153;;12441838 said:


> Khali scoring DEM CHICKS :datass


He's the Punjabi Playboy. He gets booty on a daily basis.


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I really really really really really really really hope the Ryback/Shield match goes down and we actually see some wrestling out of the Shield guys. I know neither will happen... but I'm anxious to see those three actually wrestle at some point (wrestle... not have a brawl like TLC).


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

MILLIONS O' DOLLAHS.

$$$


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Fucking Heyman, haha!

Also, PTP.. :mark:


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Sgt. Slaughter bout to give dat rub? Jeez

I like the concept but its too obvious


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Sgt. Slaughter? Meh, he was better as a GI Joe.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



CenaSux84 said:


> LOL @ PEOPLE WATCHING RAW ON NYE!!! LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOL. Go out and party.


Yea I'm going to go out in the middle of a Blizzard to celebrate a day just like every other day. 

Also I guess paTROLLING wrestling forums is a better time on New Year's Eve then sitting down and watching TV after work.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I like Cesaro. That was all a great promo.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Sarge getting dat title shot~


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Heyman :lmao


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



Arcade said:


> He's the Punjabi Playboy. He gets booty on a daily basis.


Punjabi swag. :kanye2


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Sarge isn't looking bad for his age.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

haha Heyman trying to kiss Vickie lul


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Can Sarge even survive a neutralizer?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

"Here I am, in Washington DC..."
"BOOOOOOOO!"


What the fuck!?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

SGT Slaughter is like Hogan, looked like he was 55 since his 20s and hasn't aged since.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

This is what Uncle Fester would of looked like if he joined the army.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

"He just sent Sarge off a fiscal cliff" 

Cole, I hate you.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Well, they gave Sarge a nice moment. Cesaro always looks ridiculously strong when he does the Neutralizer.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

The crowd looks dead. :lol


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

I think that would have been a cool time to bring Swagger back. The all American American coming to save Sarge? Good face pop..

Plus, Swagger/Cesaro sounds sweet. I like Swagger.


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



That's irrelevant said:


> The crowd looks dead. :lol


Look out for those canned cheers


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

The party they are having back stage looks like the worst party ever.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Well Cesaro is gonna beat 2 former world champions in 1 week huh?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Another young superstar buried...RIP Sgt. Slaughter.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



TripleG said:


> "He just sent Sarge off a fiscal cliff"
> 
> Cole, I hate you.


Yeah Cole, because bringing up something that could mean financial trouble for millions is the epitome of humor. Fucker.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



TheAbsentOne said:


> I think that would have been a cool time to bring Swagger back. The all American American coming to save Sarge? Good face pop..
> 
> Plus, Swagger/Cesaro sounds sweet. I like Swagger.


Swagger would botch a face turn. He would botch getting to the ring. Fuck that, he wouldn't even find the arena. He'd botch directions.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

"Can Cesaro match up to Khali's talent?" :lol


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



TheAbsentOne said:


> I think that would have been a cool time to bring Swagger back. The all American American coming to save Sarge? Good face pop..
> 
> Plus, Swagger/Cesaro sounds sweet. I like Swagger.


Thats what I was thinking. Then again I keep hearing rumors about Swagger coming back to t.v. but I'm starting to think they've written him off as nothing more than house show fodder.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Da fuck?


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

3MB getting dat random title shot!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Hell No is FACE!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

:vince that 3mb orgy


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

WTF no shot of Naomi's ass in those pants?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

:lmao That was great Team Hell No.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

What the fuck are they listening to back there?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

To be fair, Ricardo looks like a pedophile, so Show beating him up might be a really good thing.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Show picks Ricardo? Bad form


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Sounds like a queer interracial orgy. :jaydamn


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Yes chant is back!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Generic hip-hop music playing in the background. lulz


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



TheAbsentOne said:


> I think that would have been a cool time to bring Swagger back. The all American American coming to save Sarge? Good face pop..
> 
> Plus, Swagger/Cesaro sounds sweet. I like Swagger.


Swagger would probably get crickets if that happened.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Ricardo :


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

That drink absorbed pretty fast...


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

This Raw is going to crap real fast...

Eve vs. Mae Young, Ricardo vs. Big Show, Hell No vs. 3MB... WTF.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

:lmao Mae Young

As expected, this Raw is garbage.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

These piped in pops are fucking annoying, no wonder I stopped watching SD.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Mae Young should adopt Matt Hardy's old gimmick.

MAE YOUNG WILL NOT DIE!1!1!!!!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Bryan can barely hold in his laughter.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

HUG IT OUT signs! XD


----------



## Sabu0230 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I BET THAT OLD WOMEN DIDNT EVEN KNOW WHERE SHE WAS ROFL SHE WAS LIKE YEA OK OK OK HONNY YEA WAIT WHERE AM I AGAIN? AWWW SHIT


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



Alex said:


> Mae Young should adopt Matt Hardy's old gimmick.
> 
> MAE YOUNG WILL NOT DIE!1!1!!!!


She better not start eating grapes with no shirt on.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> Swagger would probably get crickets if that happened.


Not with the power of dem CANNED CHEERS! :vince

I know he doesn't get a lot of reactions but it would have been a soild way to re-introduce him IMO.


----------



## Bel Air (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



Alex said:


> Mae Young should adopt Matt Hardy's old gimmick.
> 
> MAE YOUNG WILL NOT DIE!1!1!!!!


I think Matt still uses that. 

N y Team Hell no no come out together?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



kobra860 said:


> She better not start eating grapes with no shirt on.


:lmao oh my god


----------



## Shenmue (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



Sabu0230 said:


> I BET THAT OLD WOMEN DIDNT EVEN KNOW WHERE SHE WAS ROFL SHE WAS LIKE YEA OK OK OK HONNY YEA WAIT WHERE AM I AGAIN? AWWW SHIT


That old women? you don't know who mae Young is?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I wish they would stop showing the adverts for KFC and that Pizza. I am getting very hungry watching the adverts.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

DB's reactions are very good. Vinnie Mac on some bullshit...push that man!


I desire a Cesaro/Bryan match immediately.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



kobra860 said:


> She better not start eating grapes with no shirt on.


DAT SAGGY SKIN :datass


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

3MB! :mark:


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Black ref? Jesus


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I always get a chuckle out of Cole saying Jinder is playing the sitar. :lmao


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I guess JOMO had some extra tights lying around.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

If King tells one more bad joke! I swear to God, just ONE MORE BAD JOKE!!!!


...I will just complain more.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



Alex said:


> DAT SAGGY SKIN :datass


I bet Mae has a few wrinkles, too.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

These canned reactions are beyond painful to endure.


----------



## MzPipebomb (Jul 11, 2012)

Can't watch raw tonight. Have to torrent it later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



jonoaries said:


> Black ref? Jesus


Don't forget about him,


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I know everybody is disappointed in Kane's booking with this whole Team Hell No thing but to be fair its the best thing he's been apart of in a long time.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



jonoaries said:


> Black ref? Jesus


Where the bald black ref guy?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

3MB getting that title shot. This could be a huge breakout night for them like when Zack Ryder faced Sheamus for the WWE Championship.


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

the commentary is just so bad tonight


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

I leave for a few and come back to see black ref! 

Time to steal the show, bud!


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



AntUK said:


> the commentary is just so bad tonight


Ikr, worse than usual.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Sounds like Jerry wants in on that 3MB orgy. And we thought he loved the puppies...


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

We want Justin King.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

RAW looking like Superstars right now. This match should have BEEN over. Fuckin Heath Slater is in this match man!


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Mahal with DAT CHEAPSHOT! :datass


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Hey Homeless Punk!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

If I could get one blow job from a hot chick for every shitty joke that Lawler made during that match, I would never leave the bedroom.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Punk's doctor looks like a dweeb


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

THE GOAT RETURN PROMO!!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*










Ambrose Vs. Bryan feud. Book it. It writes itself.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Next week's Raw's gonna be good for sure :Rock


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



TripleG said:


> Ambrose Vs. Bryan feud. Book it. It writes itself.


LOL. Brilliant.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Hour 2 kicks off with...A Medical conference.. Hour 3 we get a forum on the fiscal cliff hosted by Khali and Hornswoggle.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I'm just here for Rollins and then I'm fucking bouncing.
Never watch Tyler Black, Austin Aries, Blonde Punk AND Jeffrey Hardy videos right before you go to bed.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



TripleG said:


> Ambrose Vs. Bryan feud. Book it. It writes itself.


It was pretty awesome the first time around.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

WWE just knows nobody is watching this show lol


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Oh, recap.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Punk is outchea to do what he can to prolong this accursed feud with Rybork


----------



## Shenmue (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I can't wait for the 20th anniversary raw


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Am I the only person who gives zero fucks about Dwayne swanning back in for a few more months between pictures?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Jesus fucking Christ, who writes King's jokes?


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

My God, King is awful.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

SAVE.US.PUNK.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Ambrose Vs. Bryan feud. Book it. It writes itself.


:mark:


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I miss when they used to do a best of WWE matches special. They should have did one tonight.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



Asenath said:


> Am I the only person who gives zero fucks about Dwayne swanning back in for a few more months between pictures?


Nope. I don't care either.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

#407


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

RESPECT!


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

How does he not laugh at the ridiculous stuff he says?

"I am a champion! I am a champion's champion! I am a fighting champion! I am a fighting champion's champion"

That Lesnar-ian in scope.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Dem x-rays


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Hey look CM Punk is doing well He looks very drunk or high for some reason....
http://www.flickr.com/photos/i8pixistix/8319251832/in/photostream/


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Heyman: Why?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Holy shit Vince!


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Punk's doctor looks like Pee Wee Herman...smh.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Dat suit.


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Holy crap! Vince! Was not expecting him.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

:vince3


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Da Boss :vince


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

:vince2 dat swag


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



jonoaries said:


> Punk's doctor looks like Pee Wee Herman...smh.


I know right? He makes Dr. Shelby look like Deebo.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

:lmao DAT SUIT.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Good god Vince. Your suits.. fuck. Looks like a bowling ball turned into fabric.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Crowd could not give two fucks. 

I just don't understand... if they're going to tape a show, why the fuck in a shit town/city.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Punk is about to pull a Royce White.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



jonoaries said:


> How does he not laugh at the ridiculous stuff he says?
> 
> "I am a champion! I am a champion's champion! I am a fighting champion! I am a fighting champion's champion"
> 
> That Lesnar-ian in scope.


Let's see..

He stole Daniel Bryan's gimmick from 2006..check
He uses KENTA's finisher and sloppily....check
Screws up Macho Man's elbow drop..check
And NOW he's copying promo lines from Stone Cold Steve Austin's 2001 heel run? LOL. Will he phoniness ever end?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Vince :mark:


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Bet Vince had to hold back splooge when he said Ryback.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Vinnie Mac!
That walk always gets me, man.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

So Vince is just repeating what Punk just said?


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



Buckley said:


> Crowd could not give two fucks.
> 
> I just don't understand... if they're going to tape a show, why the fuck in a shit town/city.


Geez even VKM cant get a reaction out of these lot, horrible crowd.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

"DAT" is getting abused so much.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Punk is having fun. He's the only one talking about the Brad Maddox/Shield scandal too.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Dat suit Dat walk :vince2


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Heyman is God.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Heyman and Vince McMahon interaction is always epic.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Heyman = Awesome.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Heyman is entertaining.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Someone has to make a .GIF of Punk pointing at his knee..


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Heyman is too awesome.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

:vince3 YOU!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Just to think, Vince used to be the heel of all heels. Now look at him.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Heyman/McMahon is top notch entertainment.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I never understood Vince being able to force managers to do things. 

I mean lets think about this. Managers are characters that act as independent agents for the wrestlers they are paired with, right? So technically, they don't work for the company. They merely represent the wrestler, correct? Within the storylines, should managers be recognized as employees of the company?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

So we'll finally figure out if AJ is a heel or face when we hear piped cheers or boos.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Preach Heyman Preach


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

HOW DARE YOU, VINCE!?


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Oh goody, we get to watch Ziggler get Brogue Kicked for the 5,000,000th time. Maybe Big E. will eat Sheamus' foot and hit the Big End like 400 times in a row on him instead.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Buckley said:


> So we'll finally figure out if AJ is a heel or face when we hear piped cheers or boos.


It should be already clear that AJ is a heel.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I tap out.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



TripleG said:


> I never understood Vince being able to force managers to do things.
> 
> I mean lets think about this. Managers are characters that act as independent agents for the wrestlers they are paired with, right? So technically, they don't work for the company. They merely represent the wrestler, correct? Within the storylines, should managers be recognized as employees of the company?


Logically it should be looked at this way. But it's Vince, who appears to make rules as he goes along.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



TripleG said:


> I never understood Vince being able to force managers to do things.
> 
> I mean lets think about this. Managers are characters that act as independent agents for the wrestlers they are paired with, right? So technically, they don't work for the company. They merely represent the wrestler, correct? Within the storylines, should managers be recognized as employees of the company?



I think managers need a "managerial license" of some sort...don't they? I'm sure that was used once or twice. If that's so then perhaps threats come under the idea of revoking licenses...which makes them seem like employees


Idk man


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

i really thought the fans chants ROCKY.lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

:mark: RYBLACK!


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Ziggler! Show the World!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Sheamus and Ziggler always put on pretty good matches together.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Whoops.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Once you hear lobsterhead, it never goes away.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

YAY! The WWE out social networked an over a 70 year old movie, a Shrek TV special most adults have never heard of, and a rerun on Christmas Eve!!! 

WHOA!!! Totally major victory for the company there.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Celtic Warrior chain is back, why?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Arcade said:


> Sheamus and Ziggler always put on pretty good matches together.


I agree, they do have some chemistry. But it's pointless because Ziggler just eats a brogue..


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

They should just let Heyman and Vince talk for 3 hours they are miles above everyone in the back,Next RAW is looking wood already cant wait for the GOAT to comeback


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



Arcade said:


> Sheamus and Ziggler always put on pretty good matches together.


They do have good chemistry. I'm usually invested in their matches.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



Leviathan I said:


> Man I wish they would hurry up and show Barrett winning the IC title already.


NO SPOILER THREAD.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



TripleG said:


> YAY! The WWE out social networked an over a 70 year old movie, a Shrek TV special most adults have never heard of, and a rerun on Christmas Eve!!!
> 
> WHOA!!! Totally major victory for the company there.


Vince: We're still on top!!!!!


----------



## lift_ (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



Leviathan I said:


> Man I wish they would hurry up and show Barrett winning the IC title already.


wtf mang


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Leviathan I said:


> spoiler..


No spoilers..


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Shit. My bad guys...


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Well, it was front page of WWE.com, but yeah.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Is this show on Youtube yet, I'm unable to watch in on TV?


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Nice ddt.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Nice DDT. I hate the Zig Zag. I swear DOLPH needs a new move.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



Leviathan I said:


> Shit. My bad guys...


I knew anyway, so it's alright.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

So, Dolph is like a younger Shawn Michaels, if Diesel was black, and Scary Sherry was short and insane.


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



Borias said:


> Well, it was front page of WWE.com, but yeah.


And plastered on their Facebook... but still. The title of this thread clearly has the words "no spoilers" in it... *sigh*


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Looking at Langston, I can't help but think about Spike Lee. I mean his face.


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Big E just has to get rid of the wrestling attire when hes not actually wrestling


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Leviathan I said:


> Shit. My bad guys...


I knew, oh well.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Duke got the Lion of Judah on his singlet? I guess that's cool...but duke also got the sides of his head shaved...c'mon son


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The stats that Cole said about Langston are true.


----------



## starscreamlive (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



TripleG said:


> I never understood Vince being able to force managers to do things.
> 
> I mean lets think about this. Managers are characters that act as independent agents for the wrestlers they are paired with, right? So technically, they don't work for the company. They merely represent the wrestler, correct? Within the storylines, should managers be recognized as employees of the company?


I's not just a recent WWE thing. Heenan used to be forced into special stipulation matches back in the 70s in the AWA. JJ Dillon used to get involved back in the Crockett/early WCW days (such as being held in a shark cage above the ring. Jimmy Hart and Cornette used to be forced into matches back in the Memphis territory too. Just for old times' sake, I would love to see Heyman in a TLC match against Ryback. Managers in matches used to mean more back in the day, but I still think the Heyman/Ryback TLC match could be gold.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

WTF is with Ziggler's hair? It's the bleach isn't it?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Dolph's selling = Awesome.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Holy crap Sheamus is red.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



SpookshowTony said:


> WTF is with Ziggler's hair? It's the bleach isn't it?


Hair that starts dry wets, hair that starts wet drys. Perfects hair used to do the same thing


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Why does Sheamus get so tired so quickly? Bad conditioning? 

BIG E!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



SpookshowTony said:


> Looking at Langston, I can't help but think about Spike Lee. I mean his face.


get a huge monty brown vibe anytime I see Big E


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Big E and Ziggler don't have the catching spot down yet.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

So wait. Did Big E Langston get his hands on some old Nation of Domination gear?


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Homeboy almost botched his spot lol.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Big E trying his damndest to show some kind of emotion


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



jonoaries said:


> Hair that starts dry wets, hair that starts wet drys. Perfects hair used to do the same thing


Ah should of known that.


What are they chanting?


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Lol Reigns got that spear off.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

And then the SHIELD says, "You're welcome, IWC."


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

finally the show gets good here comes the shield


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Sheamus fights off the Shield by his lonesome? Not a good look bruh


----------



## lift_ (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Injustice!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Believe in hope! Believe in the Shield!


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

That, is interesting.


----------



## Colossus of Rhodes (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

every time michael cole says "dog pack mentality" an angel loses its wings


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I looked away and came back and it was Bromance time! <3


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

That beautiful motherfucker.


----------



## Swarhily (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Why does Sheamus have to make everyone look weak?


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

So, which injustice did The Shield just attack Sheamus for?

#1. Beating Jericho at the Royal Rumble
#2. 18 seconds at WM
#3. Fighting Big Slow and Del Rio over, and over, and over again
#4. General suckitude


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



Swarhily said:


> Why does Sheamus have to make everyone look weak?


He's been taken under the wing of :hhh

Forgive no one... Bury all

-HHH


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Was waiting for dat reigns roar


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Lol no one gave a shit about Sheamus and just let him get jumped.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

dat spear from reigns :


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Ambrose's mannerisms make me mark out every time.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Alright. I'll watch the rest tomorrow. Off to partying! HAPPY NEW YEAR WF!!


----------



## Colossus of Rhodes (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

i really thought Sheamus was going to clear the ring all by himself. even Ryback can't do it, but Sheamus almost found a way.

he's so fucking horrible.


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



Swarhily said:


> Why does Sheamus have to make everyone look weak?


didnt look so strong when Reigns speared him.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

checkcola said:


> Big E and Ziggler don't have the catching spot down yet.


Langston never let Ziggler hit the ground which is good enough.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

LOL at Kofi being so concerned about Sheamus.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

THE WILDCAT is concerned for Sheamus


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Haven't these 2 fought over the IC title before? Like 2-3 years ago?
A title won't put Barrett over.


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

"Bugger off!" XD


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

He so concerned he didn't go help...


Lol


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

THE GOAT HAS ARRIVED, THE MADDOX IS HERE! 

#beefmode


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

DA GOAT WRESTLER/REF!!! :mark:


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Barrett!

I guess this is the most personality Kofi showed.

LOL at Heyman.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

So Maddox wants a job, and is somehow backstage all the time.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Heyman is all over this bitch!!


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

DAT MAE YOUNG!!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Oh no. Oh God no. 

WWE, you aren't doing what I think you're doing.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

This segment has some painful acting


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

You don't know what's wrong with her...?
She's fucking old.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Yeah dump all that food on the ground


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Mae Young was preparing for a match? :lmao She's only 250!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Punk laughing at Maddox :lmao


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Kofi was good in that backstage segment. So was Barrett, I guess they get a bad rap.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Oh fuck you.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

"Not again..."

Brilliant.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Young's reaction. :lmao


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

lol at this segment so far. "is it sturdy??!"...

shes pregnant...AGAIN wooowowowoowow


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

[email protected] "He's mad."


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

WTF. :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

*LMFAO!*


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

That was actually pretty funny. 

It's funnier to think how many parents will have to explain what being "pregnant" is to their kids.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

FUCKING LOL

"is it sturdy?"

"Not again.."


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

dat acting :lol:lol:lol


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Fucking 'Ell...Hahahaha.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Maybe it will be a foot this time! lol


----------



## starscreamlive (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

The hand has a brother? Is Mark Henry the father again?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Yup they went there...again. :no:


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Will it be a foot this time? Or maybe Hornswaggle?


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Damn Mae...preggos again?


I'm dead....Vince GTFO with this lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

"Oh, not again"


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

LOL "Not again..." :lmao


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Mae Young: "Not again" lol


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I should have finished S2 of Pretty Little Liars and watched The Shield and Wade on The Youtube.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Mae Young gives birth to a liver. And Khali's the father.


----------



## Swarhily (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

"Is it sturdy?!" - D "Nodaysoff" Young


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

AH fuck me here we go again! Hahahaha


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Flash Funk won't be on the 20th anniversary tho


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I should check out that 20th anniversary.

I guess this is the bathroom break for everyone here?


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Of course you're not the father Jerry, Mae finished school ages ago.


----------



## Swarhily (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Dat Eve


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Eve :ass


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Not gonna lie, Eve's theme kicks ass.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Eve is an awesome heel. She would have been a much better choice for Dolph than AJ.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

DEM THIGHS.

:datass


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Mae and the immaculate conception!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Because that cheery chippy techno = angry walk to the ring for a badass.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Damn Eve is hot.

And Kaitlyn's here too? Excellent!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

:ass :kobe4 Eve so smexy


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Kaitlyn is just terrible.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Eve is just :ass damn just :ass


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Mark Henry has to be upset right now.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

That is the ugliest fucking thing I have ever seen a woman wear. She looks like a troll.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Eve :yum: Kaitlin :yum: divas :yum:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Eve and Kaitlyn rolling around the ring


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Damn these piped in boos.. they are horrible.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I wanna see Sheamus vs Reigns, both are BEASTS!!! Just listen to Reigns battle cry.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Del Rio as a face = weird.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

IT'S GUY LOVE
THAT'S ALL IT IS
GUY LOVE
HE'S MINE, I'M HIS

Literally, that's all I fucking hear while watching this segment.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

OOooooh SHitiiiiiittt, Ricardo gets to drive the RENTAL!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Warms my cockles that Ricardo is so much more over than ADR.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Wow. Del Rio is a natural being face.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I like Del Rio as a face.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Face Del Rio leaves me scratching my head..


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Is this the official face turn? Is it official now?

We don't have to worry about him crashing New Years Eve parties or anything right?


----------



## Swarhily (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Del Rio and dat million dollar smile.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

And that's the biggest reaction ADR ever got- passing the keys to Ricardo.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Ricardo's got this!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

silliness. I enjoyed that.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



TripleG said:


> Del Rio as a face = weird.


I think he works far better. I was bored by him as a heel. He's quite likeable (the him/ricardo combo to a point) as a face. It works.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

That was a touching moment.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Ricardoooooooo > Del rio


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Ricardo to win somehow with Ziggs cashing in?


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



Apex said:


> IT'S GUY LOVE
> THAT'S ALL IT IS
> GUY LOVE
> HE'S MINE, I'M HIS
> ...


It's guy love, betweeeeen, twooooo... GUYS!

No hands.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Funny thing, the Cena/Rock match wasn't that great


----------



## Colossus of Rhodes (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

face ADR :mark:


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

If Ricardo does his own announcing while driving the car to the ring, I will mark out harder than I can remember.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Del Rio makes a pretty cool face.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

checkcola said:


> Funny thing, the Cena/Rock match wasn't that great


Agreed.

They better have included the Ryback/Hell No/Shield match from TLC on that DVD.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Wait, did WWE just have a backstage segment that convincingly conveyed two characters' and their relationship and displayed some level of depth and emotion without making stupid jokes?

I must be dreaming.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



TheKaiser said:


> Ricardo to win somehow with Ziggs cashing in?


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

That may have been my favorite Del Rio segment since he's been in WWE. He seemed strangely.....human?

Face Del Rio > Heel Del Rio


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Somebody at the 'E just realized that fans were confused about Berto's alignment and that segment was chucked in to clarify.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



checkcola said:


> Funny thing, the Cena/Rock match wasn't that great


Considering that pop at the end of the match was bigger than anything in pro wrestling in 2012? I beg to differ. Everything else in the business in 2012 was a work but the Rock's match made the most money and dictates what happens with CM Punk and everyone else in 2013.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

IC Title match in the main event!!!

EDIT: I forgot about Ryback


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

The Shield better correct this injustice ASAP.


----------



## Colossus of Rhodes (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



AthenaMark said:


> Considering that pop at the end of the match was bigger than anything in pro wrestling in 2012? I beg to differ. Everything else in the business in 2012 was a work but the Rock's match made the most money and dictates what happens with CM Punk and everyone else in 2013.


none of that made any sense


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Is he going to wrestle in that tux?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

ADR out to steal RR's thunder :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

*I really like face ADR. *


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

hey Ricardo is here hahahaha


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I thought ADR as a face would be a good look and I'm enjoying this.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

That was terrible King but we knew that.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Ricardo and Alberto are going to have a gimmick change where they drive a Prius to the ring and are called "Rikki & Berti"


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



AthenaMark said:


> Considering that pop at the end of the match was bigger than anything in pro wrestling in 2012? I beg to differ. Everything else in the business in 2012 was a work but the Rock's match made the most money and dictates what happens with CM Punk and everyone else in 2013.


No, I understand the business aspect and I'll be glad once the Punk title reign is over; I was just talking in terms of work rate. Rock looked gassed and it was serviceable for what it was, nothing more.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Lawler and his jokes


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Berto is already more interesting than he was before the turn.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Ricardo has the opportunity to win something that Wade Barrett will never win. :troll


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



jonoaries said:


> Somebody at the 'E just realized that fans were confused about Berto's alignment and that segment was chucked in to clarify.


Well they haven't made it easy to determine his alignment. Hopefully they stick with the face turn now.

On an unrelated note, I feel sick to my stomach when the Big Show is on my TV. Enough with him. Please.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

A box of nails..? 

DAT PUNCHLINE, KING


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

The sales guy at my work has been to the city they just mentioned where Ricardo is from in Mexico. 

He wasn't allowed outside of his Hotel and couldn't leave the hotel because the area is so bad they kidnap americans for extortion money. Cabs just drive through red lights to avoid the possibility of an ambush.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

You could hear a brief bouncing souls "ole" chant.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Awww man, this is gonna lead to Big Show/ADR feud. Great!


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

*slap*

"Talk about fireworks!"


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Whoa... loving the underdog moves


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Ricardo with that enzurguri!


----------



## Colossus of Rhodes (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

DAT ENZIGURI


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

OH SHIT! Ricardo!

Nevermind.


----------



## Pari Marshall (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Underwhelmed, tbh.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Ricardo/ADR bromance owns. Much better as a face combo!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

They should book Ricardo like Joesph Parks more often.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Ricardo has more charisma than 80% of the roster..


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Fuck,What a kick.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

DAT WINK.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

that enzurguri was SICK.

ADR wit DAT KICK. :lmao


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I've actually learned to tune COle and King out, I've missed all these jokes you've guys have been talking about. 

#LETMESEEYOURFACE


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Face ADR with those heel tactics....


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Damn, I REALLY wanted Ricardo to win. When he started to mount offense I was flipping shit lol. Nice superkick by Del Rio


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



That's irrelevant said:


> They should book Ricardo like Joesph Parks more often.


Yeah, Parks is about the only thing that TNA has been doing right.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Love it! Bring on the little brother and that classy Del Rio pride.


----------



## Colossus of Rhodes (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

ok ADR winking and Big Show's reaction to it has to be a gif eventually. HAS TO BE.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Hopefully this leads to more matches with Ricardo against people. Or at least tag matches with ADR.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Technically, Del Rio just cost Ricardo a chance at winning the WHC.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Hey Big Show, /wink!!!!


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Obvious piped in cheers.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

A grown man with a Kofi Kingston sign.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

You know what....I actually liked this. 


If it were up to me, Big Show would have came out on top just to keep his full heat from the segment. But hey, give WWE credit. They did a good segment establishing how Del Rio (with his character feeling more human than ever) feels about his partner, and then did a match with Ricardo as an underdog where he gets badly beat up. Good stuff.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

The lil big homie Kofi!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

ROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCK


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



TheAbsentOne said:


> Ricardo has more charisma than 80% of the roster..





Borias said:


> Hopefully this leads to more matches with Ricardo against people. Or at least tag matches with ADR.


----------



## Colossus of Rhodes (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



SpookshowTony said:


> Obvious piped in cheers.


you'd think after the umpteenth time someone complained about that people would just consider it well established and stop pissing and moaning about it. apparently not.

get over it. for real.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Alex said:


> A grown man with a Kofi Kingston sign.


This means that Kofi will be the next IWC darling.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

This "Mama" film looks interesting. Very creepy.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Imagine if the end of this match consisted of a returning heel Evan Bourne costing Kofi the IC title, with a blunt in his mouth. BOOK IT.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

SpookshowTony said:


> This "Mama" film looks interesting. Very creepy.


Was thinking the same thing. Kids make things creepy..


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



SpookshowTony said:


> This "Mama" film looks interesting. Very creepy.


And it has the guy that plays Jaime Lannister, so it's already a step ahead in my book.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Oh shit, Kofi's got tats.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

How new is that Kofi back tattoo?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

"Whooooooooooooa" Lol.


----------



## starscreamlive (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Show really can tell a story in the ring. He made me beleive in Ricardo for a moment.


----------



## Swarhily (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Awkward commentary lol


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Thought Barrett was going for a rebound lariat there. Then I remembered the idea of him stealing famous indy finishers, is a silly idea.

...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Vintage floor-to-commercial spot :cole3


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Does Kofi have a tattoo going up his back?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

OK. You can't show that trailer twice in a row. I am fully creeped out now.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



SideTableDrawer said:


> Does Kofi have a tattoo going up his back?


It looked like he had stars.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

that joke from lawler


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

The Mama film looks really creepy and interesting. 

Problem? It is a horror movie released in January, which typically means that it sucks and they are putting it in a month where there isn't much competition.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I dare Lawler to tell that Roman nose joke ONE MORE TIME.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Oh god, and he has Kofi in a headlock after the commercial......


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



The Brown Horatio said:


> that joke from lawler


*EVERY* joke from lawler


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



Alex said:


> A grown man with a Kofi Kingston sign.[/IMG]


Let's be real about this. A grown man with any wrestling-related clothing, much less signs, is bad no matter what wrestler it is.

Being a Kofi fan is no more dorky than being a Punk fan or a Big Show fan.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

TripleG said:


> The Mama film looks really creepy and interesting.
> 
> Problem? It is a horror movie released in January, which typically means that it sucks and they are putting it in a month where there isn't much competition.


I hope not, I'm actually interested in this, and I never give a shit about movies.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Why duke got stars on his spine?!


I think I'll have to turn in my Kofi fan card.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

So lets see...

Big Show choosing a ring announcer is heinous and Kofi choose a midget would be "fun". 

Thanks for clearing that up Lawler.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



TripleG said:


> The Mama film looks really creepy and interesting.
> 
> Problem? It is a horror movie released in January, which typically means that it sucks and they are putting it in a month where there isn't much competition.


Yeah Texas Chainsaw and Hansel and Gretel are being released in Jan. too. But Guillermo del Toro's producing it so that's extra incentive for me to see it.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

This a pretty decent match.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

THE WASTELAND!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I thought it was the WWE Universe took to calling Kofi THE WILDCAT... ? Now its Kofi has taken to calling himself THE WILDCAT. Make up your mind, Cole.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Mama is apparently based on a short film, or the filmmaker made a short film to get some attention. I'm not watching it, because I'm very susceptible to being creeped out. But it's on the Youtube.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Barrett now has 1 more IC reign than Rick Rude...


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I hate that weak elbow move with the heat of 1000 suns


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

WADE BARRETT! :mark:


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

New IC Champion! I missed most of the match though replying to someone.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS! 

I am overcome with joy!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Kofi's out is he was so concerned about Sheamus


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

OHNO WITH THE ELBOW. 

Wait.

Oh.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

BARRETT. :mark::mark::mark: Not the WWE title but I'll take it.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

BARRETT. :mark::mark::mark: Not the WWE title but I'll take it.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Suh-weet.

I already marked when I read the spoiler last night, lol.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Oh fuck me.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Oh fuck me, they are actually going through with the delivery.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

It's a foot


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Khali has a front row seat.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

mae young is in labor... are you serious bro ??


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I fail to understand why Barrett isn't in the World Title picture but I digress. I hope they give him a nice long IC Title run to bring himself and the title more legitimacy.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

How the fuck is she in labor when they just found out she's pregnant?


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



Borias said:


> Oh fuck me.





TripleG said:


> Oh fuck me, they are actually going through with the delivery.


Lul.


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

this is just stupid, they have a pretty decent raw, some good solid matches with actions, some decent promos, then they go and ruin it with this mae young crap.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Khali, Titus and Brodus getting the worst view of Mae's labour...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Why are they doing a Mae pregnancy angle 13 years later?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



Maelstrom21 said:


> I fail to understand why Barrett isn't in the World Title picture but I digress. I hope they give him a nice long IC Title run to bring himself and the title more legitimacy.


Because he got injured and Big Show turned heel.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Leviathan I said:


> How the fuck is she in labor when they just found out she's pregnant?


Don't try to find logic in WWE. please.


----------



## Colossus of Rhodes (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



Leviathan I said:


> How the fuck is she in labor when they just found out she's pregnant?


because WWE is fake


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Gotdamn no delivery man!


Anyway...so...is Wade gonna get over with the crowd now?


My european friends you all now occupy WWE's midcard titles and one of their main event spots must be nice.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Wade's finisher 










needs to be wasteland or something else


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I don't know what to make of the Rock's return, but his last one left a bad taste in my mouth due to the 'E dumbing him down and wanting a split crowd at 'Mania.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

They played the wrong version of his theme.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Mae Young seems to be in quite a handful there.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I'll never understand why they would make Del Rio a face then have him run over Santa fucking Claus.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I missed the Christmas show last week. 

This recap....just....LOL!!!! Fucking LOL!!


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Damn, Foley sold that hit like a champ.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Why they are showing Santa recap?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



Buckley said:


> I'll never understand why they would make Del Rio a face then have him run over Santa fucking Claus.


Very true.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Who pays Santa's hospital bills?


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

OK, I already thought it was dumb to have newly-face Del Rio run over Santa... But to replay this crap tonight, after trying to re-establish him as a face? This is just idiotic.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

LMFAO at this recap. :lmao.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



Buckley said:


> I'll never understand why they would make Del Rio a face then have him run over Santa fucking Claus.


What I don't understand was it was an clearly an accident, but Booker T still wanted ADR beaten up.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Gotdamnit!!


You just showed him turning face and then you showed him running over Santa again....fuck! Who hates Berto in the office?!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Cena shouting "FOR SANTAAAAAAA" and Booker giving him that crazed look is funny as shit.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Is this seriously the shit they put on television last week? 

Jesus christ..


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!? :lmao


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Oh god this shit was disgusting Dx


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

oh god wtf is this segment


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

WTF IS HAPPENING!?

VICKIE FARTS? I THOUGHT THAT WAS NATALYA'S SCHTICK.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



checkcola said:


> What I don't understand was it was an clearly an accident, but Booker T still wanted ADR beaten up.


Prison rules homie


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

That recap made me laugh so hard I was shaking. Jesus Christ, I am kind of sorry I missed last week's show.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

[YOUTUBE]mxckuLgQU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Trying to get Del Rio over as a face.....then show him as a heel taking a beating from John Cena after running over Santa Clause. :ksi2


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



Blue. said:


> Who pays Santa's hospital bills?


The lower middle class.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

No more Mae Young giving birth to a hand jokes now.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

WTF IS THIS SHIT? WHAT THE FUCK IM I WATCHING WTF!!!!!!!


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



Leviathan I said:


> Cena shouting "FOR SANTAAAAAAA" and Booker giving him that crazed look is funny as shit.


Ikr right


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I can't stop laughing at how bad that was, incredible.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

:lmao wtf hornswoggle crawled inside her vagina?

SHIELD TIME


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

:lmao:lmao:lmao for a second it looked like the doctor was giving khali a bj


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

So, you're telling me, a midget crawled up her vag, popped back out and everyone applaudes. Okay.

Why the fuck am I not sleeping right now? Oh, shield, yeah, that's why.

And Lawler, shut the fuck up with the hospital jokes.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Sierra. Hotel. India. Echo. Lima. Delta. Time to fuck shit up.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

OK seriously....fuck this company.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Shield must have the most badass intro/music, we need more of that.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Bath salts. That is all.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

what the hell did I just turn on...Mae Young giving birth...

Get Kane and Byran out of there


----------



## Swarhily (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

WTF DID I JUST WITNESS?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

:kobe5 da fuk?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

fpalm


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

What the hell is that crap? LOL


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



Borias said:


> Will it be a foot this time? Or maybe Hornswaggle?


FUCK


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Mae Young just gave birth to Hornswoggle? :lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

*Tell me I did not just see that.*


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

HOLY SHIT, KING. Best line of the night. :lmao


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I swear sometimes I honestly think I could write better than WWE staff. You show Del Rio turn face and have him try to build emotional connection. Ok that's great because it worked out, but then you recap him running over Santa...OH BTW it was clearly a fukking accident but then he gets his ass beat. wtf why even show it ? oh wait because they have so much free space cause of the 3 hour raw. fuking stupid. really good raw tonight but some stuff just ruins it.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

The sound effects lol

Vince you demented bastard and lol at King.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Hornswoggle just slid out of Mae Young's old decrepit vagina?!










DA FUUUUUUCK!!!!!!?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I love this intro for the Shield


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Has Roman Reigns gotten better looking, or was I just not looking at him in the proper context before?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

....Ok..I don't..even..

Thank god for Rollins.


----------



## starscreamlive (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Finally, a good Lawler joke!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



jonoaries said:


> Hornswoggle just slid out of Mae Young's old decrepit vagina?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just think that someone actually had to write that on a script.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Shield!!!


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



LadyCroft said:


> *Tell me I did not just see that.*


I'm sorry dear, but what has been seen, can NOT be unseen! The image shall haunt us all for eternity.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm going to become a mark for Reigns.. holy shit.


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

It's really going to suck when The Shield loses to Ryberg when they've already beaten him, Kane, and DBry. *sigh*


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

The Shield's theme sounds badass.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

God if I were a rat, I would've been all over MSG last week. 
Rollins...Splooge.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Shouldn't Roman Reigns be enough by himself to take on Ryback? I mean....he's a pertty big kid.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I don't give a fuck, I have the hugest man crush on Roman Reigns.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



Amber B said:


> God if I were a rat, I would've been all over MSG last week.
> Rollins...Splooge.


Amber with DAT LUST.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Well RAW went off the air where I'm from. That's what i liked about these taped shows, limited and short commercial breaks. Anyway, without spoiling anything, it was a pretty decent show and served its purpose of building towards a bright 2013.


----------



## lift_ (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

What's with all these guys bumrushing the Shield? INJUSTICE


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Was that just Felix Leiter from Casino Royale in the Russell Crowe/Mark Wahlberg film? Good for him since he was out of Skyfall.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

DIS GON' BE A 6 MAN TAG TEEEEEEEAM MATCH. HOLLA.

Edit:


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Ambrose sold that fucking perfectly.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Huh, new Wizard of Oz film.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

lol after all his mega push Sheamus overness is dying xD


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Amber with DAT LUST.


And absolutely no shame. Like at all.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



Apex said:


> Ambrose sold that fucking perfectly.


Expect nothing less. :ambrose


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Feed Me No More


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

You know this crowd is fucking shit when Ryback isnt even getting a decent sounding pop.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



Amber B said:


> And absolutely no shame. Like at all.


I think that's been obvious :lol One of the most entertaining things about RAW Discussion, tbh.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

His theme song is called "meat on the table"



Food puns have got to stop B. Just fuckin stop it.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

"Feed Me Smores" sign owns.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

AJ in a tight dress.

:datass


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Seth with dat face


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Ugh. Randy Orton, no one wants you and your half-ass stunner and your utterly lacking Lou Thesz press. 

This match sucks.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Randy Orton! 
RKO!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

:lmao Couldn't they have dressed Langston in regular clothes for this, at least?


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Orton's beard << Cody's mustache


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Ambrose sold that RKO


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Not a bad segment.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Where's Teddy Long when we need him...


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Dolph's suit is blinding my fucking eyes.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

but ... but... Randy is the leader of the SHIELD


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



Asenath said:


> Ugh. Randy Orton, no one wants you and your half-ass stunner and your utterly lacking Lou Thesz press.
> 
> This match sucks.


Ouch.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Rollins "you think you're something special huh?" To Orton.. awesome.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Orton's thinking to himself like "wait... why did I run out here? oh well who gives a fuck.. 'not this guy'"


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Orton....


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Ugh, Randy Orton is why we can't have nice things.

He's like the Dollar Store version of Stone Cold.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

How many returns will this dude have this year?

Reigns and Rollins are so fucking suspect :lmao

But I still would, though. All day.


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



"Dashing" CJ said:


>


LMFAO! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



"Dashing" CJ said:


>




Doc about to get raped by PTP and Tensai


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

You know, I'd be pretty pleased to just hold the camera.


----------



## Swarhily (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



Asenath said:


> Ugh, Randy Orton is why we can't have nice things.
> 
> He's like the Dollar Store version of Stone Cold.


But he's sexy...


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

"Dashing" CJ said:


>


Interesting, where'd you find that?


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



Asenath said:


> Ugh, Randy Orton is why we can't have nice things.
> 
> He's like the Dollar Store version of Stone Cold.



:lol Goddamn!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I don't like Orton running in to save anyone but the art of giving no fucks is to make a run in even when you really don't give one fuck.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



"Dashing" CJ said:


>


It looks like the doctor is giving Khali head, lol.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



TheAbsentOne said:


> Interesting, where'd you find that?


No idea where it came from. Someone else posted it on another forum.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



"Dashing" CJ said:


>



Look at Tensai/Albert.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Lol at the picture. Tensai and Young look like they're having fun.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



"Dashing" CJ said:


> No idea where it came from. Someone else posted it on another forum.


Khali tweeted it


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



Asenath said:


> Ugh, Randy Orton is why we can't have nice things.
> 
> He's like the Dollar Store version of Stone Cold.


I agree. Randy Orton is all things wrong with the WWE at the moment.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Because it would make too much sense for him to get his hands on 1 member of the shield at this point.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

*Orton is GOD.*


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Awful promo by dolph.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Ugh Ziggler is terrible to listen to, as much as he has improved. Then there's AJ...


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Ziggler telling the truth!

boring but truthful!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

AJ Lee looks great


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Dolph, be fair yo us. You know the fans didn't really vote for him.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Yawn Cena


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

AJ is fucking sexy in that dress.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Is he gonna drink that glass of champagne?


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Zigs suit > Vince's suit.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Ziggler needs to work on his delivery.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



"Dashing" CJ said:


>


looks like a 6-way, some kind of human centipede thing there, people doing it from all angles


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Big E Langston's skin is terrifying. Jesus. Someone hold him down and Proactiv him.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



Bullydully said:


> Awful promo by dolph.


His voice was cracking LOL


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> :lmao Couldn't they have dressed Langston in regular clothes for this, at least?


I kind of love that they didn't.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Dolph is decent on the mic. Nothing great but far from bad. Anyway, he's a heel. If he's annoying on the mic, meh, gets him heat.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Ziggler would be bangable if it weren't for that jaw and his over processed, stiff ass hair. Fucking gross.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

ASS KICKED /1!?!!!!? not pg... lol jk


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



"Dashing" CJ said:


>


:lmao

Dr giving BJ to Khali to surprise buttseks from darren to the Doc and the Usos 'no fuck was given'


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

What is the point of continuing the Ziggler/Cena feud?
Why isn't this over?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

PEOPLE POWER


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Lol I'm actually enjoying watching clips of Cena getting laid out.


----------



## TheGrimChampion (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Promos are hit and miss with Dolph.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Ziggler sounds tipsy as fuck. :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

That fat guy in the Cena gear. 

I have this sinking feeling he's a virgin. Just a guess.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

LOL @ at a fan shouting you suck :lmao


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I hope when Brock comes back, he has the beard. 

That beard does ~things to me. Just randomly, since we're sharing. And since Dolph brought him up.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Oh Cena, please shut up.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

This promo is the exact fucking PG version of the Edge/Lita/Cena promo from like 6 years ago.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Pay Per Vu


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



jonoaries said:


> What is the point of continuing the Ziggler/Cena feud?
> Why isn't this over?


Cause it gives him something to do and it tales the focus off the MITB so he isn't out there every week doing a false cash in. Take the focus of MITB, it becomes a more surprising moment when he does make a false cash in or the real thing.

Besides, he'll get a good rub from Cena. No ****.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

CENA STOP NO SELLING EVERYTHING.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

It would be fun to see Orton/Sheamus/Ryback vs Ambrose/Rollins/Reigns at the RR. Not a stipulation match either because they don't need it. Let Big Show fight Del Rio for the WHC. We could get singles matches between those 6 leading up to the Rumble. :yum:

Oh and they are ending the show with this garbage again? Typical WWE.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Ziggler is speaking the total truth right now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

These two just don't fit.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I like Ziggler more than Cena. But there's no doubt Cena's light years ahead of him on the mic.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Big E stealing this segment.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

WHY IS THIS PROMO ON THIS RAW??? Would have been much better on the RAW a week from tonight. More people watching, more people to hate ziggler.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Dolph preaching the truth here.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Dolph is the heel? 

When you run down Cena, it is hard to hate you.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I do like when Dolph said "People power, all that crap"... John Laurinaitis/John Cena, for my money, worst feud of the year


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

AJ sipping on them wine coolers.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Ugh these Cena promos are atrocious


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Cena is actually more entertaining than Ziggler on the mic. Go figure.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Dolph is hit and miss here. He's not ready for this type of exposure yet. Even though its taped its still obvious he's not a long winded promo guy yet.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

OMGERDZ CENA'S SHOOTING!!11!!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Did he say....My Time?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

hey babe? right babe? You know it babe? ha ha ha, oh baby!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



Apex said:


> This promo is the exact fucking PG version of the Edge/Lita/Cena promo from like 6 years ago.


I can barely remember that promo but didn't Cena make some reference to Lita and something with balls? Yeah, that Cena character is loooong gone. Funny thing, I was watching Cena's RAW debut and man that rap on Christian. The closest thing to that Cena ever again is when he's working with Rock. It's amazing to think how much change the WWE has undergone in the last 6 years. Really amazing. 6 years ago, Edge and Lita were having a live sex celebration. Now, Dolph and Ziggler are having a New Year's Toast. Damn, feels like yesterday but 6 years is a long fucking time, ain't it? Gonna be 7 years in a while. Damn, where the fuck did time go?


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Man, whats with Big E's tights? Like someone said earlier, it looks like they just gave him some old Nation of Domination gear.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Is AJ even old enough to drink? Or did they replace hers with apple juice?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

cena's burrying him :shocked:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I like the evil eye AJ gave when Cena came out. Not many people can pull off the facial expressions she can


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



Skyfall said:


> hey babe? right babe? You know it babe? ha ha ha, oh baby!


Tommy Wiesau?


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I can imagine everyone backstage shitfaced and engaging in un-PG things.

Mr T, really?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

'i still am full of hustle loyalty and respect' 

what does that even mean


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

OOH chocolate pudding. Yummy.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

You're so full of light brown mud


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Ziggler is off. Then again, WWE is off.

Dat slut shaming.


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I still abide by loyal hustle and respect, and im even going to show you the proper respect by.......

dropping fake shit on you....who writes this stuff?


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Cena burial. :cena2


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Oh I get it. It's just like when this happened to Spirit Squad with DX. Just less memorable.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Cena, I hate you.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

You mean to tell me that all this time Ziggler was Nicky from the Spirit Squad?

The shoot was kind of bothered me. WWE has never once acknowledged his past gimmicks and the act that he's been with the company this damn long. Now they bring it up? Just weird.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



checkcola said:


> I like the evil eye AJ gave when Cena came out. Not many people can pull off the facial expressions she can


Every woman can pull off that facial expression.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Big E showing some cleavage...


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

That pic made me smh then facepalm then lol


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

:lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Ziggler saying it's not real. Of course it is


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

John Cena, why are you a big jock jerk?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Cole. I hate you even more.

EDIT: 

Dolph: "He is a man child!" 

THANK YOU DOLPH!


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Mr. Fuji!!!!!!!!!!!

THU!!!!!!! LMAO


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

CENA Promo: Shout really loud, Same 'ol Shit, stroke own ego.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

WWE's positive portrayal of women.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Last year, ended with "Cena Sucks" remember that folks?


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Missed the first 30 minutes but it was a good night bar this last segment.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Even AJ had a piece of Hillbilly Jim's strudl! :Rock3


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Sorry Cena but you're f*cking awful


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Not a bad promo by Cena at the end. After this Raw it's time for WWE to get back to work.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

The way ziggler said "this is our party" made me lol so fuking hard.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> CENA Promo: Shout really loud, Same 'ol Shit, stroke own ego.


i'll forgive Cena forever 

FOR

SANTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I reviewed Raw with pics/quotes here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/12/wwe-monday-night-raw-12312012-review.html

Awful show.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Cena is breaking kayfabe.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

What a dam goof Cena same old shit


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Cena burying Ziggler, wtf


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Ok, Cena. I chuckled.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

what a shitty ending.. literally


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Cena promo: Yell really loud, pander to the crowd, corny jokes, gets serious and repeats himself.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Is Cena really the face in this storyline?


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Cena in the Rumble match ? oh jeez... lol cena you didnt beat Rock. and Punk beat you twice. lolololol


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

SEVENTH year?

:vince


Whoa....


Cena....is giving him the flux on the mic. I like, too bad he doesn't do that often.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Is Raw over now? I missed a bit.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Look at the ends of Ziggler's damn hair. Ugh.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Ok Cena, we get it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Oh fucking christ. Stop it now. Kill it with fire. You're not in the service.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Well that was a shit ending.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

is that shit ??? wot


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

"The Uniform has not changed in 10 years" 

Uh....yes it has. Your outfit changes at least once a year. 


And oh yes. Poop is funny.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Here's your top face.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Sometimes I just wish someone who was ready to leave WWE without any fucks, just went on a full shoot promo on how fake Cena is.

Please...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

BAH GAWD King, it's chocolate ice-cream!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Cool Runnings doesn't know what's going on behind him.
This fucking company.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

lol. reliving dat spirit squad ending.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

It was a decent RAW. The problem with the ending segment was that it dragged on. Just when you think it's about to finisher, Ziggler buts in and it goes on and on and on. I kind of still liked the shit bat despite it being a rehash. 

Ah fuck it's New Year's where I'm from. Fireworks are disrupting my thoughts on this post lol.

Highlights
-Cesaro beating Slaughter
-3MB BAAABAAAAAAY
-Eve owning it like a boss and dat Kaitlyn ass running to the ring
-Shield segment and Orton returning. Despite being boring, I still can't help but not be an Orton fan.

Low points
-I'm on the Barrett hating bandwagon. Did anyone else see that match? He kept a straight face the entire thing!

That's pretty much it. I mean the Mae Young thing was just crappy TV. I don't think WWE intended it to be good nor did they wanted to try to portray it as good TV. God, I hope not.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



Gandhi said:


> Well that was a shit ending.


HAH!

Cena really came prepared. Brought graphics and huge bucket of shit.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

So, this entire segment was to start the Cena rumble quest


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

What a perfect ending......total shit. 


I'm mad Cena went ham fuckin sammich on Dolph though


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Anyone else find it hysterical how Big E just stood there and gave no fucks? :lmao


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Change the channel people just change the channel...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

*Tell me I did NOT just see...... THAT.*


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Refried beans being dropped.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Big E just stands there


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

. . .well, now to find out who "A" is. 

I have managed to stay spoiler-free this long.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

What a perfect analogy, describes the entire WWE product right now


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

TripleG said:


> "The Uniform has not changed in 10 years"
> 
> Uh....yes it has. Your outfit changes at least once a year.
> 
> ...


Technically the colors have but yes its the same "uniform".

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I like that Big E is just watching all the happen with a blank expression on his face.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

cena's character summed up perfectly in that segment.. what a load of crap.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

That's the last memory we have of the WWE in 2012? I did not like that at all.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

WWE: We shoot ourselves in the foot.

Promos back in the day used to be "I hate you, I'm going to beat you up" or mocking the character. Nowadays everyone is barfing up bullshit semi-shoots and burying each other so everyone looks like a damn failure instead of a badass mfer. 

Nobody wants to pay money to watch or support a bunch of walking failures.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Please god do NOT Give Cena another title reign. He's hogged the spot light for nearly a decade now.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

It's New Year's Eve. No need to get angry over an episode of Monday Night Raw. Things should be back to normal by next week.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

The logic of AJ and Dolph:

*"Poop" falls on them*

*Scream and cry and splash around in the poop*


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

I don't understand. So Cena shits on Ziggler, then literally drops shit on Ziggler? 

OK..


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



Leviathan I said:


> Anyone else find it hysterical how Big E just stood there and gave no fucks? :lmao



I was expecting him to lunge at Cena,only for Cena to knock him down.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



Arcade said:


> It's New Year's Eve. No need to get angry over an episode of Monday Night Raw. Things should be back to normal by next week.


You mean, the fuckery will be less Looney Tunes like?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Cena tearing into anyone for saying that they didn't get a chance to succeed just seems....wrong.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Wait did Cena say he was the 5th boyfriend AJ had this year? Wait so we got Daniel, Punk, Kane, Cena and Dolph. who else was in there and before Cena?


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Cena is still talking shit about the Rock even after he got drilled at Wrestlemania? Nice

Please do not give that moron another title reign. I like Cena ALOT more when he isn't champion.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

virus21 said:


> You mean, the fuckery will be less Looney Tunes like?


Yes.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Cena really brought a bucket of shit...and whatever that stuff was that fell on Dolph and AJ.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

AJ deserved that was because her segments have been showering shit.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Priceless Blaze said:


> Wait did Cena say he was the 5th boyfriend AJ had this year? Wait so we got Daniel, Punk, Kane, Cena and Dolph. who else was in there and before Cena?


Hornswoggle


Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



Priceless Blaze said:


> Wait did Cena say he was the 5th boyfriend AJ had this year? Wait so we got Daniel, Punk, Kane, Cena and Dolph. who else was in there and before Cena?


Primo. rimo

Edit: No, it was Hornswoggle.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

First time posting in this thread, it seemed chilled but only because it's a holiday. Like I said missed the first 30 mins but liked Raw bar the last segment. Ziggler needs to up his delivery and Cena...is the face of this storyline. WTF?


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

Okay, I'm off to bed. That was worth staying up for... :side:


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

I guess everybody just casually forgets how she face raped Cody. Bless his heart.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*

So um, yeah, before I go watch the Ball drop, here is what I liked and didn't like about Raw. 

Likes: 
- Alberto Del Rio Vs. The Big Show storyline was actually the best part of the show. A believably human backstage segment between Alberto & Ricardo, and I felt it added to the match when Big Show beat the crap out of him. 

- The Raw Recap from last week. I missed Raw last week and I'm sure it was probably painful as hell to have that stretched out for 3 hours. But in that 2-3 minute recap, I can truthfully say I haven't laughed that hard at the WWE in a long fucking time. Sure I was laughing at how insanely stupid it was, but hell, I'll take it. 

What I Didn't Like: 

Almost everything else. Most of the matches were forgettable (I'm having trouble remembering them as I type this) and the show was bogged down with a lot of stupid crap. 

- Mae Young giving birth to Hornswoggle. Do they seriously just not care because it is a Holiday? Is that's what went on here? Or is Vince really just that insane? I never thought I would relive that stupid as fuck moment from 2000, but here we are. 

- 3 Man Band Orgy noises...da fuck was that? 

- Miz & Cena beating Team Rhodes Scholars. Cause, you know, all babyfaces are friends and that match needed to go down the way it did. Loved Sandow in the opening promo. Miz & Cena, not so much. 

- The last segment. Dolph was good on the mic and everything, but then it devolved into Cena shit...literally. It got bad. Real bad. 

The rest, as I said, was pretty take it or leave it. Cesaro beats up Sarge? Don't care. Barrett wins the IC Title? Don't care. Shield gets chased off by Orton, Sheamus, & Ryback? Meh. Vince jerking off over the heels again? OK sure, whatever. Seen that a million times.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Once again with Cena, horrible, bullshit, hypocritical content...but great delivery. I know that'll upset a lot of you, but you can't deny Cena's promo skill. Still, the fact that he was allowed to break kayfabe a little while Ziggler just had to sit their and take it is totally unfair. The WWE needs to learn how to stop breaking kayfabe, it doesn't do anything good for either party. It's lame. All around good show, though.*


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Those idiots saying "WHAT" to a legit doctor was cringe worthy.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

I've never liked Cena's character since I was 10 or so, but I've always respected him as a person, and he high fived me and patted my head when I was twelve or something, so I've always respected him outside of kayfabe.

But after that, I don't anymore. From Tyler Reks, to Mickie James, to Kenny Dykstra, to what he just did with insulting Ziggler and going off of kayfabe, I hate him as a person now. I guarantee that was not scripted, and I like how he likes to make fun of Ziggler by saying "I'm so good" mocking Ziggler, when Ziggler is ten times the worker he is.

And I'm not even particularly a Ziggler mark, I think he is somewhat overrated on here, but that promo was fucking horrible by Cena. 

Good thing TNA exists, because this is horrible.



ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Once again with Cena, horrible, bullshit, hypocritical content...but great delivery. I know that'll upset a lot of you, but you can't deny Cena's promo skill. Still, the fact that he was allowed to break kayfabe a little while Ziggler just had to sit their and take it is totally unfair. The WWE needs to learn how to stop breaking kayfabe, it doesn't do anything good for either party. It's lame.* *All around good show, though.*


I agree with all of this, except for this part. The overall show was terrible.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

^ Sometimes you Cena haters just make me cringe. You go out of your way to make this bullshit stories about how he intends to bury anyone, when in reality he has put over many more people than the likes of Rock, Austin, Hogan, etc. Not to mention Ziggler might be a great seller and athlete, but he is not 10 times the worker Cena is, Cena is undeniably the best worker in the roster, and this is not a matter of opinion but common sense. What did Cena do wrong with his promo? Yeah he broke kayfabe a bit but he cut an intense promo and showed his hate towards Ziggler (as they are enemies on tv). People on here act like if someone rips into a heel, the heel gets buried. That is stupid half-brain logic, A heel doesn't need to be protected on the mic, THEY ARE THE BAD GUYS, casuals enjoy seeing them get owned. It's bad if the face gets ripped into on the mic, but Ziggler is A HEEL. So Cena did the right thing, if anything fans will notice Ziggler more because of how Cena ripped into him.


----------



## Swarhily (Jan 17, 2012)

Shawn Morrison said:


> ^ Sometimes you Cena haters just make me cringe. You go out of your way to make this bullshit stories about how he intends to bury anyone, when in reality he has put over many more people than the likes of Rock, Austin, Hogan, etc. Not to mention Ziggler might be a great seller and athlete, but he is not 10 times the worker Cena is, *Cena is undeniably the best worker in the roster, and this is not a matter of opinion but common sense.* What did Cena do wrong with his promo? Yeah he broke kayfabe a bit but he cut an intense promo and showed his hate towards Ziggler (as they are enemies on tv). People on here act like if someone rips into a heel, the heel gets buried. That is stupid half-brain logic, A heel doesn't need to be protected on the mic, THEY ARE THE BAD GUYS, casuals enjoy seeing them get owned. It's bad if the face gets ripped into on the mic, but Ziggler is A HEEL. So Cena did the right thing, if anything fans will notice Ziggler more because of how Cena ripped into him.


That's 100% opinion.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> I've never liked Cena's character since I was 10 or so, but I've always respected him as a person, and he high fived me and patted my head when I was twelve or something, so I've always respected him outside of kayfabe.
> 
> But after that, I don't anymore. From Tyler Reks, to Mickie James, to Kenny Dykstra, to what he just did with insulting Ziggler and going off of kayfabe, I hate him as a person now. I guarantee that was not scripted, and I like how he likes to make fun of Ziggler by saying "I'm so good" mocking Ziggler, when Ziggler is ten times the worker he is.
> 
> ...


*When I post stuff like that, I'm usually only commenting on the stuff that I found good. I fast-foward through stuff I don't want to watch, so I usually forget it ever happened. That Kofi vs. Barrett match was unbearable, and that awful crowd didn't do much to make it better. I just gave up and skipped to the part where Barret won and went to the next segment.*


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

BigWillie54 said:


> Hornswoggle
> 
> 
> Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App





That's irrelevant said:


> Primo. rimo
> 
> Edit: No, it was Hornswoggle.


That wasn't this year, Cena said THIS year, if it was all time then Primo would count also right, so Cena would have been the 6th, not 5th.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I found the show entertaining and good, except for the Mae Young giving bitch and the Ziggler/AJ/Shit ending.

This was also one of the few times that I found Cena funny and entertaining. The tag match was great.
Ziggler NEEDS to improve his mic skills and do less talking. 

Cena was great tonight.



Spoiler



RISE ABOVE HAIT


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

Swarhily said:


> That's 100% opinion.


no it's not, ask anyone in the WWE roster itself and they will tell you that no one works harder than John Cena. He has been there almost every week for years as the top guy, on live events and making special appearances and whatnot. He IS their best worker.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: New Year's Eve Raw 12/31/2012 Discussion (No Spoilers)*



Sabu0230 said:


> I BET THAT OLD WOMEN DIDNT EVEN KNOW WHERE SHE WAS ROFL SHE WAS LIKE YEA OK OK OK HONNY YEA WAIT WHERE AM I AGAIN? AWWW SHIT


early contender for worst post of the year


----------



## NotASmark (Sep 23, 2012)

Shawn Morrison said:


> no it's not, ask anyone in the WWE roster itself and they will tell you that no one works harder than John Cena. He has been there almost every week for years as the top guy, on live events and making special appearances and whatnot. He IS their best worker.


Do you know what an opinion is?

The belief that Cena is the best worker, or the belief that ANYONE is the best worker will ALWAYS be an opinion. Even if the whole world said Cena was the best worker, it would still be a freaking opinion. 'Cena is the best worker' is NOT a fact, therefore any thought that he is or isn't are ALL opinions.

Go google definitions of words before throwing them around thinking you know the meaning.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

Boring ass show


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

With all the drizzling shit.. it was a MUCH better show than last few months. Ziggler/Cena promo was pretty damn good. Punk/Vince was also good.. Also liking ADR's face run so far.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW "*LIKES*"
_Hilarious opening promo with Miz, Cena and Team Rhodes Scholars.

-Cena sounded corny at times but his promo against Ziggler and AJ in the main event was pretty good. He brought up great points to argue about Ziggler and AJ.

-The SHIELD still being protective against whoever they attacked. Glad to see Randy Orton back and help fight against them. 

"*DISLIKES*"
-Kofi dropping the IC Title to Wade Barrett. Kofi never had a memorable feud with anyone. It's a shame. Will Wade Barrett have one though? I doubt it. 

-The new Mae Young subplot. Did I funny? Hell no. Who probably thought this was funny? Vince McMahon himself.

-Big Show feuding with ADR and Ricardo. Is this gonna work?

-I didn't care about the ending with Ziggler and AJ getting covered with crap. 

This show needs to really improve in the coming weeks. I'm losing interest.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

The show most definitely will improve next week. The Great One vs Best in the WORLD!... Cant wait for this to start!!


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Quality for a NYE episode. Now bring the real stuff.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

NotASmark said:


> Do you know what an opinion is?
> 
> The belief that Cena is the best worker, or the belief that ANYONE is the best worker will ALWAYS be an opinion. Even if the whole world said Cena was the best worker, it would still be a freaking opinion. 'Cena is the best worker' is NOT a fact, therefore any thought that he is or isn't are ALL opinions.
> 
> Go google definitions of words before throwing them around thinking you know the meaning.




He is the best worker overall in the WWE by far. It's not even a question. It's always about "workrate" in the ring, or how his promos are which the IWC overrates to the extreme. Im not a fan and not a fan of his character, but is the best worker in the company.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Enjoyed:
3MB backstage shenanigans, Sheild Sheamus beatdown, Punk/Heyman promo especially Heymans "HOW DARE YOU!", also Heyman waiting for a kiss from Vicki.
Normally hate when Slaughter turns up for a match but I'll take any Cesaro I can get.
Also enjoyed Barrett winning the belt, anything to get it off Kofi who seriously needs some kind of character tweak.

The rest was as meh as expected, next week looks a lot better at least.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Shawn Morrison said:


> ^ Sometimes you Cena haters just make me cringe. You go out of your way to make this bullshit stories about how he intends to bury anyone, when in reality he has put over many more people than the likes of Rock, Austin, Hogan, etc. Not to mention Ziggler might be a great seller and athlete, but he is not 10 times the worker Cena is, Cena is undeniably the best worker in the roster, and this is not a matter of opinion but common sense. What did Cena do wrong with his promo? Yeah he broke kayfabe a bit but he cut an intense promo and showed his hate towards Ziggler (as they are enemies on tv). People on here act like if someone rips into a heel, the heel gets buried. That is stupid half-brain logic, A heel doesn't need to be protected on the mic, THEY ARE THE BAD GUYS, casuals enjoy seeing them get owned. It's bad if the face gets ripped into on the mic, but Ziggler is A HEEL. So Cena did the right thing, if anything fans will notice Ziggler more because of how Cena ripped into him.


You have absolutely no idea what you're talking about. Classic example of a smark trying to go against the grain.

I'll break this post down

1) Cena has not put more people over than Rock or Austin. Cena is slightly behind Hogan. At least hogan made a megastar in warrior.

2) There are about 15-20 guys on the roster who are better workers than cena.

3) Heels DO need protection on the mic to an extent. Imagine the damage they'd have done if Hunter got buried everyweek on the mic back in 2000. Nobody would have paid to see him get his ass kicked. It's the equivalent of Batman burying the joker or Superman burying lex luther at the start of the movies, doesn't happen, because those movies have competent writers. You sell them as a threat.

4) lol especially at the last part. No nobody will notice him more, hell being associated with Cena at this point damges people.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-79wN7NE_S4

backstage fallout: Miz, ADR/Ricardo, & Barrett


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Cena was all over the place in that promo last night. I can only imagine how he explained that segment to Dolph:

"OK, Dolph. Go out and talk about how my booking has been bad this year. Then it's my turn..

First I'm going to come out and make fun of you with some of my classic corny jokes. I'll acknowledge that you have a point, but only in the most condescending manner of all time. Then I'm going to get really mad when you ask me to take things seriously. I'll start shooting on you by bringing up all of your failed gimmicks. I'll make it seem like you're a whiny bitch behind the scenes who hasn't done anything to get here, because you're the "heel" and people want to think that you're not very good at your job. I'll ramble on for a couple more minutes needlessly bringing up all of the shit that you've been busting your ass to leave in the past, in an effort to be taken seriously as a main-eventer. Then I'm going to dump shit on you, literally."

Dolph's promo was alright. I enjoyed it more than Cena's trainwreck. That promo was fucking bi-polar.

Any interaction between Heyman/Punk & Vince is going to be golden. Heyman is just unbelievably good. I can't believe he almost never came back.

Cesaro is a beast. Hopefully 2013 brings him a feud. I enjoyed the segments involving Bryan, The Shield, Rhodes Scholars. ADR/Ricardo vs. Show was surprisingly entertaining as well.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

bigdog40 said:


> He is the best worker overall in the WWE by far. It's not even a question. It's always about "workrate" in the ring, or how his promos are which the IWC overrates to the extreme. Im not a fan and not a fan of his character, but is the best worker in the company.


John Cena is not no damn best worker no matter what the criteria is. Not even close and if he was the best in the WWE? The WWE would be even worse off than when it was under the Bret Hart/Michaels/Diesel led New Generation era and that's something nobody should ever pray to happen again.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

And I thought the Christmas episode was bad. :StephenA 

Next week can't come faster.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I can't figure out for the life of me why WWE and seemingly its top stars are so damn high on AJ Lee.

The Cena promo stood out for that to me. Yes he made the corny jokes about her, which is fine and expected but when he got into serious mode, he shit (literally) all over Ziggler and even made sure to mention..."the future is Dolph Ziggler and AJ...ehh...more like AJ".

What!? That was a serious what the hell moment for me. The top WWE worker just put over AJ in a worked scripted shoot as "the future" where he is burying Ziggler.

Am I missing something here with AJ? I admit I liked her and her character back in May and June...but time has moved on and...well...I don't see it anymore. But Jesus every time I see something like this I scratch my head, because Punk does it too at his convention appearances. He puts over AJ too. 

Of the whole night and promo that 1 line..."the future is Dolph Ziggler and AJ...ehh...more like AJ", stood out to me as a moment where I realized WWE is in a vastly different direction than I would like or than I think they are.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't even understand why Ziggler/Cena is still going on....what more are they going to do? They just had a ladder match!


It would have made more sense for Zigs & AJ to just have the toast and Cena crashes it but for them to taunt him for really no reason is asinine. Shouldn't he be putting himself over as the future WHC? Isn't that more important than taking shots at a guy you already beat?


That whole segment was drizzling mess. Cena burying Dolph seems like Dolph's "Triple H" moment where The Rock did the same to him at Fully Loaded (forget the year). However Dolph won't get the booking to match...guaranteed. The next match the two of them have Cena is going over convincingly.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

jonoaries said:


> I don't even understand why Ziggler/Cena is still going on....what more are they going to do? They just had a ladder match!
> 
> 
> It would have made more sense for Zigs & AJ to just have the toast and Cena crashes it but for them to taunt him for really no reason is asinine. Shouldn't he be putting himself over as the future WHC? Isn't that more important than taking shots at a guy you already beat?
> ...


by insulting Cena he keeps viewers into it as they are hoping for Cena to come out and crash the party. By talking about how he will win the World title, the ratings would drop because it is the last thing on the show, and i doubt anyone would tune in at the end just to hear Ziggler talking about his goals (that sort of stuff opens the show or sometime during the middle of the show, not the ending)


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Shawn Morrison said:


> by insulting Cena he keeps viewers into it as they are hoping for Cena to come out and crash the party. By talking about how he will win the World title, the ratings would drop because it is the last thing on the show, and i doubt anyone would tune in at the end just to hear Ziggler talking about his goals (that sort of stuff opens the show or sometime during the middle of the show, not the ending)


First, Cena was invited...so Cena wasn't "crashing". Second they could have done it at any point in the show, doesn't make a difference when. They could have closed with the Ryback vs Shield match/run-in. There is no point to this feud right now. None. What are they feuding over? Nothing. They don't even deserve to close the show. Its a feud about nothing.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Burying job by Cena last night. Took a massive shit on Ziggler and he didn't get to respone. Massive shit.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Didn't watch the show and don't plan to. I saw the first few minutes at a friend's house and turned it off in embarrassment. Cena can fuck off and Miz needs to be fired. I'm now starting to understand why my friend boycotted the product when Cena was made champ in 2006.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Tune in next week, Jose. Big Dawg is back. :Rock


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I will. Him returning and the fact that it won't be a stupid holiday episode should make it entertaining.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I for one can't wait until next week to see The Rock and the week after with the 20th anniversary show which is live in Texas...I'm expecting Austin.

So Rock next week, Austin the week after and maybe even an Austin/Rock segment in that show will more than make up for this crap we've all had to endure the last months.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Just saw that Mae Young segment. I just had to laugh because there were surely no other reactions needed. Someone must've been on the eggnog when they thought of that, jesus.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Just saw that Mae Young segment. I just had to laugh because there were surely no other reactions needed. Someone must've been on the eggnog when they thought of that, jesus.


There was literally ZERO point to it. You can't even say, oh well it's a kids show and it's geared towards the kids...because no 6 or 7 year old I've ever seen knows about birth or would understand that segment.

It was complete nonsense.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Well, at least The Rock wasn't on it. If you thought Cena was burying Ziggler, Rocky will be burying anyone he comes into contact with.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

There was a lot of good stuff on the show last night. I thoroughly enjoyed it.

- Couple of good matches in the opening tag match and Kofi/Barrett
- Title change
- Great promos by Cena, Ziggler, Punk, and Heyman
- Shield/Ryback feud advances

Looking forward to next week with Rocky's return and the TLC match


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Watching Raw now and I lolled so hard at 'Good form, Cody, good form!' by Damien Sandow. :lmao 

What a guy.


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

i really loved that raw on new years eve overall

great moments and matches and all to close out 2012!

it was certainly way better than the final impact of 2012!


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Agreed.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Am I the only one who thought some of the cheers last night was canned (like how they do it on SmackDown)?* I know it's live but I swear, the crowd instantly started cheering loud randomly in some parts, it sounded just like the SD cheers.. It was weird.

Just asking.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Sounded like they piped in cheers for Ryback, could be wrong though. Didn't hear Sheamus' entrance, fast forwarded thru that, but they would have piped in for him too.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I felt like there was atleast two piped in cheers in the Cena/Ziggler/AJ ending promo when Cena was talking.

I only say this because the crowd didn't seem _that_ into it like it sounded like with the audio. Just like how SmackDown is, the crowd always looks somewhat bored and yet they make it seem like they're going apeshit when they're obviously.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> *Am I the only one who thought some of the cheers last night was canned (like how they do it on SmackDown)?* I know it's live but I swear, the crowd instantly started cheering loud randomly in some parts, it sounded just like the SD cheers.. It was weird.
> 
> Just asking.


RAW wasn't live last night. It was a taped show, that was spoiled days ago.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

You can tell by watching the audience. 

There was one moment for someone's entrance, I don't remember who off hand (possibly Sheamus), where the audio of cheers just exploded, but if you watch the audience they're just sitting there, not moving at all, no cheering no booing nothing. Yet on TV there's this blast of screams and cheers.

Awkward.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Come one, I don't think it's a secret that last night's RAW had canned reactions. People acting like it's some big fucking discovery they've just made.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I didn't even watch the show, but from what I'm reading in this thread, it seems that (once again) Cena is given ammunition to use in a promo that isn't available to his opponent (ie. its off limits because they're not allowed to talk about it), deliberately crippling the heel so that Cena can look great on the mic and his opponents like chumps. Happened with Punk, happened with Rock, now its happening with Ziggler. And I'd read about the dropping of shit before hand...seriously, fuck this stupid company.

And LOL @ people saying Cena is the best worker on the roster. In ring, he's sub par at BEST, his selling is some of the worst I've ever seen, he's often extremely lazy in his move execution (watch him try to mimic Punk's running knee back in the summer, it was like he didn't even break a sweat), he's attempts at telling a story and psychology are downright awful...why is he the best worker? Because he happens to wrestling like...every Monday and PPV? Kofi does, why isn't he the best worker, by that logic? Because he's dependable? I'd EXPECT that from someone making the sorta money he does. Why should he be lauded for something like that? He can breathe, as well, should we give him a medal?


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well done WWE, couldnt have put it better myself ........


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*It was a taped show, almost all taped shows have canned cheers. If the WWE can edit crowds to their liking they will, it happened last week too. It's not that big of a suprise. *


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *It was a taped show, almost all taped shows have canned cheers. If the WWE can edit crowds to their liking they will, it happened last week too. It's not that big of a suprise. *


Am just waiting on them doing it on live shows 
Mute Sound add in cena cheers


----------



## FlyLikeCat (Oct 28, 2011)

two things wrong about cena's promo
1. He goes to the past and talks about all of ziggler's changes, but says he hasn't changed for 10 years. which is obviously false
2. says he owns up to every loss. loses to ziggler, costs him title.

just can't see why they're protecting him so much on the mic.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

it's not as bad as it is on smackdown. on there it's so obvious the crowd noise is fake. hearing a roar of noise from the crowd after a regular suplex 2 minutes into a match doesn't exactly seem realistic. especially, when they show the crowd a second later and they are all just sitting there looking half asleep. 

lawler is proving once again how horrible he is at his job. being a color commentator apparently is making really bad jokes and having the crappy play by play cole fake laugh and snort at them. i really wish he had never come back. the announce table has never been worse.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

FlyLikeCat said:


> two things wrong about cena's promo
> 1. He goes to the past and talks about all of ziggler's changes, but says he hasn't changed for 10 years. which is obviously false
> 2. says he owns up to every loss. loses to ziggler, costs him title.
> 
> just can't see why they're protecting him so much on the mic.


basically cena lies and contradicts like he always does, but does it with a tone like he's killing it on the mic and all the retards buy it. same old same old from suck ass cena.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

I hope they tease Ricardo winning the Rumble this year kind of like they did with Santino. Maybe not the final 2 though, but just have him start doing really good and be one of the last few guys. I'd mark. 

I can actually see WWE do an angle where Ricardo starts doing better than Alberto. For example, he'll outlast him in the Rumble and then Del Rio will come back in and eliminate him out of jealousy or something. It might be the slow but sad demise of the duo. I'm personally a big fan of both talents.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Jingoro said:


> basically cena lies and contradicts like he always does, but does it with a tone like he's killing it on the mic and all the retards buy it. same old same old from suck ass cena.


*Like I said: bad content, but great delivery.
*


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

Crap Show. Don't even know why I randomly decided to watch this after stopped watching for over a month.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

I know people have talked about the canned reactions, but did anyone noticed during Cesaro's promo how it was just weird. "I am here in the nation's capital" booooo.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Bad start of the show already, MizTV AGAIN? Why are we being force fed this crap every week, if it was Piper's Pit i didn't mind, but why this second rate wrestler? And than his guest is the nr 1 audience ass kisser Cena, spare me ffs. Pretty much knew the first match was gonna be a super cena match again. I noticed Tensai totally out of character during the new years party segment, smiling and all. Than he saw the camera and suddenly disappeared. X-D


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Necramonium said:


> Bad start of the show already, MizTV AGAIN? Why are we being force fed this crap every week, if it was Piper's Pit i didn't mind, but why this second rate wrestler? And than his guest is the nr 1 audience ass kisser Cena, spare me ffs. Pretty much knew the first match was gonna be a super cena match again. I noticed Tensai totally out of character during the new years party segment, smiling and all. Than he saw the camera and suddenly disappeared. X-D


I guess they're trying to establish Miz as a main babyface, and it's an easy way to fill in 15 minutes, but I completely agree. MizTV has been used way too often recently. Especially when it's clear that Miz is struggling in the role, or at least, not producing in the promo department since turning. 

MizTV is probably the worst WWE talk-show I can remember. Highlight Reel, Cutting Edge, Peep Show, Carlito's Cabana, and of course Piper's Pit were all a million times more entertaining (but then again, so were the superstars).


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

They are really going overboard with the Miz. I just dont understand why the E keep promoting guys who clearly dont have it. Just look at the guy ffs. Does this guy look like a wrestler? 

I am gonna get negged big time but Cena was right about what he said to Ziggler. he has been there for 7 years and despite numerous pushes and gimmick changes he still hasn't made a connection with the audience. Take TLC for example. He got cheered. That is not good, even if it was a smark crowd. What is says to creative is 'this guy is failing as a heel'. He hasn't got it and never will. I'm not saying he should be released but he should be kept at mid card. He just doesn't have it. Caesaro though has a bright future if he can work on his charisma. There's still time to improve on that.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

I hope Vince kicks Cena's ass for that promo. It was a rambling half shoot that wasn't at all entertaining, his young fan base wouldn't understand and his detractors would feed off. Poor form Cena, poor form.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

hardysno1fan said:


> They are really going overboard with the Miz. I just dont understand why the E keep promoting guys who clearly dont have it. Just look at the guy ffs. Does this guy look like a wrestler?
> 
> I am gonna get negged big time but Cena was right about what he said to Ziggler. he has been there for 7 years and despite numerous pushes and gimmick changes he still hasn't made a connection with the audience. Take TLC for example. He got cheered. That is not good, even if it was a smark crowd. What is says to creative is 'this guy is failing as a heel'. He hasn't got it and never will. I'm not saying he should be released but he should be kept at mid card. He just doesn't have it. Caesaro though has a bright future if he can work on his charisma. There's still time to improve on that.



Smark crowds are smark crowd because they cheer who they like regardless of whether that person is a heel or a face. TLC was in New York City, one of if not the smarkiest crowd in the country. There was nothing that Ziggler could have done to get the crowd to hate other than wrestling terrible matches for months leading into the match so the crowd thought he sucked.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I like Ziggler, my ***** voice keeps cracking like he just hit puberty. I don't mind because that happens to me sometimes too! :lol


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm genuinely curious as to why people are shitting all over Miz. What is he doing that's so terrible at the moment?


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

-Skullbone- said:


> I'm genuinely curious as to why people are shitting all over Miz. What is he doing that's so terrible at the moment?


Breathing.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

^^Nah. Come on people, give us a genuine reason why he's performing worse than when he was a heel. He's not even that different as a face character.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Just watched the episode. 

Overall shit.

And the worst moments of the night are again a toss up between Hornswoggle and Cena. 

And while Hornswoggle is excused for being an untalented midget who gets spotlight for no apparent reason, mr. Superman isn't. Just retire already you smiling go lucky cringe worthy overacting non-selling burying pathetic never kissed in his life piece of shit. 

I'll just start skipping every segment with that moron, until he fucking retires.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

-Skullbone- said:


> ^^Nah. Come on people, give us a genuine reason why he's performing worse than when he was a heel. He's not even that different as a face character.


My main problem with the Miz has a lot to do with his material. Not necessarily something that he can control, but that doesn't make it any more fun to watch. 

I don't know how rigidly these promos are scripted, but every single week, Miz says something exceedingly stupid, acts like it's clever, and then gets cut down by the heels. He's pandering to the crowd, yet for some reason maintaining his douche-bag aura, and all the while accomplishing nothing with MizTV. Add to that, his promos have no structure or purpose outside of antagonizing the heel for one night. The whole thing just strikes me as a big, fat waste of time.

It might be a slow transition from heel to face, but all it's accomplishing in my eyes is to make The Miz look more and more foolish every week.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

So, I waited and I waited, and I waited some more, but nope, not today.

Im talking about that endless damn promo that ended it all. The shit/mud could´ve been fun if the damn promo wasnt so damn boring. that whole segment made me think of south parks parody.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

I didn't watch the New Year's Eve Raw, or the Xmas Eve one for that matter (I also opted not to bother DVR'ing them) though I've seen what were meant to be the 'highlights' of them on Youtube (Santa on Xmas Eve, Mae Young giving birth to Hornswoggle a couple of days ago).

I think I made the correct descision. If The Shield and The Rock don't improve things soon, then I won't be watching much anymore after Wrestlemania. I can't remember any end of the year shows being as bad as these. Ever.



hardysno1fan said:


> Cena was right about what he said to Ziggler. he has been there for 7 years and despite numerous pushes and gimmick changes he still hasn't made a connection with the audience. Take TLC for example. He got cheered. That is not good, even if it was a smark crowd. What is says to creative is 'this guy is failing as a heel'. He hasn't got it and never will. I'm not saying he should be released but he should be kept at mid card. He just doesn't have it. Caesaro though has a bright future if he can work on his charisma. There's still time to improve on that.


No. If Cena had have wrestled a fucking broom at TLC, then the crowd would've cheered for the broom. Not because the broom is incapable of getting itself over as a heel, but because they couldn't stand Cena and would cheer for his oppenent, whoever or whatever his opponent was. People cheering for Ziggler is more of a message that Cena is failing as a face rather than Ziggler failing as a heel. You've got your logic ass backward.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Not the worst episode we've seen, especially compared to the last 2 weeks, but still a lot of stuff that was hard to watch.

-I don't know why, but I enjoy the Miz as a face much than as I ever did as a heel. He's still a dick and just trying to get under guys' skin but for some reason I find it more appealing when he's doing it to other heels. At least he's not a patsy like Cena.

-Mae Young has no place on WWE programming and I don't know why Vince or whoever thinks it's so cool to have her on the show. Every segment she's been in for as long as I can remember has been terrible and it's only a matter of time before she dies on camera. Giving birth to Hornswogggle (or his twin?) was one of the dumbest things I've ever seen.

-Decent match between THN and 3MB and I wouldn't mind seeing that develop into something. I have a hard time believing Kane and Danielson are going to drop the straps clean to anybody since they've been pretty dominant so essentially going 3 on 2 would help keep them strong. Granted, Rhodes/Sandow and PTP are much more deserving of winning the titles than 3MB but we know how little that means.

-As much as I enjoy everything the Shield has done I think having them finally be stood up to was the right call. I'd much rather see them have a strong showing at the Rumble than come out on top again in a throwaway RAW.

-It'll be nice to see Punk back in action. I don't know how many more Heyman promos I can sit through without puking.

-I'm interested to see whether Barrett's IC reign will be more eventful than the first one he had. There are plenty of his marks that don't agree with it and call it a 'step backward' but you're stupid if you think that. Winning the belt pretty much guarantees that he's going to be on PPV which will in turn lead to more exposure and getting over. How hard is that to understand?

-Cena/Ziggler was a giant waste of time. As much as I like Dolph, I hated the material he was given. We don't need another Cena recap when we've already seen/heard all of that stuff several times over the last few months. Cena's intensity in his promo was nice but I definitely felt like it was a major dig at Dolph and that's not the sort of thing a character that's in the process of being elevated needs. As for the shit, yeah...


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

TromaDogg said:


> No. If Cena had have wrestled a fucking broom at TLC, then the crowd would've cheered for the broom. Not because the broom is incapable of getting itself over as a heel, but because they couldn't stand Cena and would cheer for his oppenent, whoever or whatever his opponent was. People cheering for Ziggler is more of a message that Cena is failing as a face rather than Ziggler failing as a heel. You've got your logic ass backward.


While a lot of people loathe Cena, you can't deny that Ziggler was being cheered before this feud. He's gotten some great favourable reactions (well, not considered 'great' from a heel character perspective) against guys like Sheamus in title matches. In addition to all that, it's not as if Ziggler's done anything particularly hatable for a while.

In response to your post *Duke Droese*, a lot of your problems with Miz's material probably stem from WWE's habit of letting some guys stagnate with no key direction/longterm plans whilst in the process of propping up others. Only a couple of midcard acts like Cesaro appear to be proactive steps behind their rise, while they're happy to keep Miz as a bobber float. Not receding, but not progressing either. I personally don't mind it as I think he's a solid performer without being anything out of the ordinary. I do think you're right in saying he isn't going to progress any part of the program along with his involvement, however, despite talking segments like MizTV being designated for that sort of thing. That's something that should be attributed back to the writers lack of grace and coordination above all else. 

What I'm not getting are claims that Miz is the worst face of all time and talk of similar nature. I think it's refreshing to see a face that isn't a complete washout from their heel days. Do you want to see someone like The Miz come out and smile, wave and do their excruciatingly cheesy bit to the camera, a la Cena on stage? *He's not someone that'll be accepted as a through-and-through face. He needs that jackassary running through him if he's going to possess any sort of genuine character traits that transitioned with him from a bad guy to good guy.* It's similar in many ways to Jericho's Y2J character and a fuckload more tolerable (for me at least) than the impersonation of Jericho's 'serious man in a suit' heel model. 

So yeah, I don't see the hatred for the most part. *One thing that should be looked at in my mind, however, is how Miz should be a bit more of a suave and coolheaded character.* He talks a lot but still comes off like a goof, which he needs to get away from as it's too similar to his...eep..._early days_ as host of SD (Hoorah!). If that means cutting his mic time a bit and telling him to cut out the smug duck faces he pulls every half-second, then so be it. *Have him say the cool lines and be cool about it. *


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Man, Ambrose was channeling his inner Ziggler with DAT RKO sell.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

People still hating on Miz in 2013 even after he got depushed? LOL. This is ridiculous. Cena just buried this board's favorite worker without thinking twice and that's "good mic skills" but Miz is a "douche"? Unbelievable.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

AthenaMark said:


> People still hating on Miz in 2013 even after he got depushed? LOL. This is ridiculous. Cena just buried this board's favorite worker without thinking twice and that's "good mic skills" but Miz is a "douche"? Unbelievable.


Not really. Plenty of people are talking about Cena. It just so happens that not everyone is going to complain about the same things.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Eh, heel or face, it doesn't matter, as long as he's called "The Miz" & doesn't have a gimmick.

He needs a gimmick, an actual gimmick, not just "guy that was on The Real World years ago." He also needs to not be called "The Miz" because it's corny & makes him come off as a generic wannabe.


----------

